
Detect credentials & secrets in code via machine learning - amatt189
https://medium.com/@watchtowerai/introducing-radar-api-detect-credentials-secrets-in-code-via-machine-learning-fe402b818bf1
======
yiang
How many types of credentials it can cover?

------
sjegler91
interesting use case of nlp and impressive results!

------
gdi2290
nice

